# Quesiti di compialzione

## Naspe

Ciao a tutti,

Ho preso un celeron 600 con 64MB di ram x mettere su il mio firewall.

Ora io ho paura di diventare vecchio ad installare il tutto...

Avevo pensato di compilare i pacchetti sul mio portatile con emerge -B e poi installarli con emerge -k su quel celeron.

Solo che il mio portatile ha le cflags settate per il P4...

Cosa posso fare?

1 - Compilare i pacchetti col portatile fregandomene delle cflags...

2 - Compilare i pacchetti col portatile modificando le cflags settandole per il celeron e poi rimetterle a posto...

3 - Usare il distcc...

4 - Non c'è nulla da fare...  :Sad: 

Il bootstrap mi tocca o posso farlo fare anche lui al portatile?

Posso fare anche emerge -B system?

Grazie mille ciao ciao.

P.S.: il celeron 600 che tipo di celeron è? (Celeron/Celeron2/..)

----------

## RenfildDust

Non ti deprimere.. un 600 non è poi così male.. Se eviti di compilare kde in due giorni potresti farcela anche da stage1. Io in P3 650 ci ho messo più o meno tanto. 

Secondo me se ci devi vare un server, puoi anche evitare di mergiare X..

----------

## silian87

Il problema e' piu'chealtro la ram.... sono pochi 64mb!

----------

## Naspe

X non lo metto. E' gia tanto se c'è la sceda vide... Non c'è manco floppy ne cdrom, ne tastiera ne mouse  :Smile: 

I 64MB di ram sono pochi per le appliaczioni o per la compilazione?

Se è per la compilazione posso mettercene anche 1.5G che li ho sull'altro PC...

----------

## b10m

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I 64MB di ram sono pochi per le appliaczioni o per la compilazione?
> 
> 

 

Sono pochi per la compilazione, quindi userebbe molto swap.

Per il server beh, se deve fare solo da fw sono pure troppi:

su fatweb 10Mb ho una smoothwall con 32Mb e se la viaggia bene (certo ho solo 3 pc collegati)

----------

## randomaze

Potresti anche fare un installazione da stage3+GRP e poi ricompilare con calma con emerge -e world  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

con grp in un pomeriggio (oggi) ho montato le basi del mio serverino... su un p2 350MHz, 32MB, TNT2.... e c'ho messo anche X (in effetti non ci ho messo nessun de però..)

----------

## Naspe

Scusate ma le CFLAGS "agiscono" in fase di compilazione o di esecuzione dei programmi? O entrambe?

Xchè se agissero in fase di esecuzione dei programmi io potrei tranquillamente mettere delle cflags x athlon sul mio P4, fare i binari e poi emergerli gia compilate sul PC che mi serve...

----------

## kaosone

in fase di compilazione e basta

----------

## Naspe

Quindi se compilo su un P4 devo usare le cflags per P4... xò ho letto che i binari che escono fuori nn vanno ad esempio su un athlon...

Non capisco bene...

Cmq forse prima nn mi sono spiegato. So che le cflags sono usate in fase di compilazione, ma i loro effetti, cioè ste ottimizzazioni che provocano, poi si sentono quando si eseguono i programmi...

Ripongo la domanda: Se compilo con cflags per athlon su di un P4, poi se faccio girare i programmi sull'athlon dovrebbe funzionare... O si pianta la compilazione?

Cmq io nn userei cflags super estreme... giusto -march=athlon-tbird ad esempio... l'altre cflags ho visto che vengono messe su tutti i processori piu o meno...

----------

## emix

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Cmq forse prima nn mi sono spiegato. So che le cflags sono usate in fase di compilazione, ma i loro effetti, cioè ste ottimizzazioni che provocano, poi si sentono quando si eseguono i programmi...

 

Esatto, servono per migliorare le prestazioni.

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ripongo la domanda: Se compilo con cflags per athlon su di un P4, poi se faccio girare i programmi sull'athlon dovrebbe funzionare...

 

Non ne sono sicuro, ma credo proprio di si.

----------

## Naspe

Grazie  :Smile: 

Cmq lo penso anche io che funzioni in sto modo. Aspetto se qualcuno mi da ancora qualche conferma poi semmai stasera provo  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Naspe wrote:*   Ripongo la domanda: Se compilo con cflags per athlon su di un P4, poi se faccio girare i programmi sull'athlon dovrebbe funzionare... 
> 
> Non ne sono sicuro, ma credo proprio di si.

 

In teoria dobbe essere così, ma la pratica si scontra con le ottimizzazioni delle tue librerie.

Poni caso che un programma richieda il link statico delle glibc...

----------

## silian87

Gia' che ci siamo... secondo voi un 133 con 2 schede di rete e 32mb di ram, con SmoothWall, mi tiene su una connessione (come firewall) con 3-4 computer attaccati, tenendo conto che ho l'adsl 640? 

A proposito... ho anche un router ed un modem adsl indipendenti, quindi il firewall dovrebbe fare SOLO da firewall.

----------

## Naspe

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Poni caso che un programma richieda il link statico delle glibc...
> 
> 

 

Hemm... mi spieghi pliz?

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Gia' che ci siamo... secondo voi un 133 con 2 schede di rete e 32mb di ram, con SmoothWall, mi tiene su una connessione (come firewall) con 3-4 computer attaccati, tenendo conto che ho l'adsl 640?

 

Secondo me non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.

----------

## randomaze

 *Naspe wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Poni caso che un programma richieda il link statico delle glibc...
> 
>  
> 
> Hemm... mi spieghi pliz?
> ...

 

Ci sono fondamentalmente due modi per linkare delle librerie, statico e dinamico.

I link dinamici sono quelli fatti verso le librerie con estensione .so in cui il programma esegue una serie di operazioni (qualcosa tipo apri la libreria, importa la funzione, ...). Naturalmente la libreria deve presente nel sistema su cui si esegue il programma.

I link statici sono quelli fatti verso le lib con estensione .a. La libreria viene inclusa nel codice eseguibile e le chiamate che fa il programma le fa "dirette" perché il codice della libreria é mischiato al codice del programma stesso. Ovviamente non é necessario che la libreria sia presente nel sistema in cui viene eseguito il programma in quanto la libreria é unita al programma stesso.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Gia' che ci siamo... secondo voi un 133 con 2 schede di rete e 32mb di ram, con SmoothWall, mi tiene su una connessione (come firewall) con 3-4 computer attaccati, tenendo conto che ho l'adsl 640?

 

Se non hai problemi e qualcun'altro vuole sperimentare cose simili dovrei avere una paio di schede che posso regalare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Magari... io dischede di rete non ne ho, dovrei comprarle se no... adesso pero' devo procurarmi un 133 decente, perche' il mio non va piu'... lo accendo ed a schermo nero mi fa 8 bip abbastanza veloci e dopo si ripete. Ho provato a cambiare, l'hard disk, il floppy, la ram, la scheda video ma niente cambia... che sia il processore ?   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Naspe

Non ho capito come le librerie centrino col mio problema...

----------

## randomaze

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Non ho capito come le librerie centrino col mio problema...

 

Quando prepari i pacchetti compilati sull'athlon sei assolutamente sicuro che il pacchetto risultante non abbia parti linkate staticamente con le librerie dell'athlon?

----------

## silian87

Ho deciso di prendermi un computerino usato... cosa ne dite di questo: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2790238998&category=8077&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBWA%3AIT&rd=1

E' addirittura predisposto per 2 processori!

Dovranno essere uguali i due processori?

----------

## Naspe

ah quindi il problema si pone quando un programma si incorpora delle librerie che magari sono state compilate per un altro processore... uff che palle  :Sad: 

Per quanto riguarda il PC usato... Bah secondo me il tuo 133 è meglio di quello...

Considera che 1.2 GB di hd sono un po pochini... e trovarne uno che ci vada li sopra nn è facilissimo...

Cmq se vuoi semplicemente farci un firewall li sopra ti conviene cercare qualcosa tipo celeron o p2/p3 usati, costano poco (io un cel 600, mainboard intel, 64mb ram e alimentatore l'ho pagato 60...).

----------

## neon

So che in forum mi mangeranno tutti, ma se il tuo pc deve fare solo da firewall ti consiglio di metterci su qualcos'altro. Io ho un k6-2 266mhz 64mb di ram con openbsd che mi fa da server web di test. Come velocità posso dirti che i *bsd spingono molto, quindi su un server non rimpiangerai gentoo. (forse portage  :Very Happy: ) Poi sui desktop è un'altra storia: Gentoo rules  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Che ne dite di smoothwall? Io pensavo di usarla per il firewall che sto' per farmi. Mi consigliate qualc'osaltro?

----------

